# Are you competing with China? How do you do it?



## bradylewis (Dec 4, 2008)

My company is an outsource for cabinet makers. I don't interact with the end user very often, if ever. I'm wondering how many of you guys are competing with China and if you are, what are you doing?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Easy - don't sell a commodity.

Instead - sell in market where you've created an environment
that nullifies the price-cutting tactics of your competitors.

On second thought, not so easy. But essential if you want to
stay in business.

As they say "there's always some guy who's smart enough or dumb
enough to undersell all his competition." Such will be your 
predicament whenever you sell a commodity where your 
customers only differentiate on lowest price criteria.


----------



## agallant (Jul 1, 2010)

It is part of the global economy. If a company can do something cheaper over seas than in the US they will do it but they can't outsource all aspects of the product life cycle for example they still need US workers to deliver the product and install it to to the end consumer.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I do not compete with China but I do compete with companies that cheaper product from me.

I compete by offering and emphasizing what they cannot. Such as: short turn around time, quality work, America made, if there is a problem we can fix it right here by talking to an English speaking person, custom work available, they are a customer not a number, etc.

There are many points where you can compete. Notice that I didn't talk about price. When the customer brings it up, don't be shy about it being higher. Explain to them again all the benefits of working with you again.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Loren is right! You CANNOT compete with the big box stores. That is unless you're willing to work for 35 cents per hour. (that's a going rate in China these days). You MUST find a market were quality etc. is what the buyer is looking for.

Never blame your competition for selling at a lower price. He knows what his junk is worth.

Pop


----------

